# easy tick removal



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Here's a handy tick removal trick I just tried, courtesy of the internet.

Put your finger on the bump and gently roll it in circles. It will back out and let go in short order. It especially helps for one-handed operation in hard to reach places. I can now attest to that, as well. :thumbsup:

Works on dogs, too.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

"It especially helps for one-handed operation in hard to reach places."


I'm not even gonna ask...:no:


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

Deer ticks too?

Went all spring and summer doing a lot of clearing and cutting and nothing.
Then last month 2 deer ticks, the tiny nymphs, in one month.

That tell tale itch is the tip off.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

TimNJ said:


> Deer ticks too?
> 
> Went all spring and summer doing a lot of clearing and cutting and nothing.
> Then last month 2 deer ticks, the tiny nymphs, in one month.
> ...


Not sure, but certainly worth a shot. 

I once had to ask the assistance of a female acquaintance/roommate to remove about 14 deer ticks. It's an ice breaker. That was after we had gone birding on Delaware Bay, and I was trying to spot rare birds without knowing what the hell I was doing. But I picked up some ticks!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Not sure, but certainly worth a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> I once had to ask the assistance of a female acquaintance/roommate to remove about 14 deer ticks. It's an ice breaker. That was after we had gone birding on Delaware Bay, and I was trying to spot rare birds without knowing what the hell I was doing. But I picked up some ticks!


Depends where the tics were located...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> Depends where the tics were located...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Location, location, location.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

MarkJames said:


> Location, location, location.


"I need someone to suck the poison out!"

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> "I need someone to suck the poison out!"
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


sorry, doctor say you gonna die....:whistling:laughing:

punch line from an old joke....:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

griz said:


> sorry, doctor say you gonna die....:whistling:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> punch line from an old joke....


That's what I was getting at lol.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

here it is...

Two cowboys are staying a couple miles outside of town on a trail they used for herding cattle. 

While taking a dump behind a bush, one cowboys gets bitten on the pecker by a rattle snake. 

He alerts his friend, who jumps on his horse and races toward town seeking a cure. He reaches the doctors office and runs inside. 

The doc explains to him that the only way to save his friend is to suck the poison out. The cowboy jumps back on his horse and races back to his ailing friend. 

When he reaches his camp, the frantic cowboy cries out "What did the doctor say?"

To which his friend replies "He said you're gonna die!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Rolling the tick in circles works on deer ticks, too. It's my go to. You also don't risk squeezing the tick and injecting yourself with crud or tearing the head off. They back out and let go.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

...


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

MarkJames said:


> Location, location, location.




When I was 12 I had a tic on my............... well on my sack! It’s head was buried and I didn’t know what it was. 
I unknowingly killed it trying to figure it out, so I had no choice but to get my mom involved.
She knew it was a tic so she tried to burn it out with a match, but since I had killed it earlier the tic wasn’t going to come out.
So as if being 12 years old and having my mom involved with my balls wasn’t bad enough.... I had t goto the ER and have Doctors and Nurses get involved!!!

If only this thread had been started 30 something years ago!!!!!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Jay hole said:


> When I was 12 I had a tic on my............... well on my sack! It’s head was buried and I didn’t know what it was.
> I unknowingly killed it trying to figure it out, so I had no choice but to get my mom involved.
> She knew it was a tic so she tried to burn it out with a match, but since I had killed it earlier the tic wasn’t going to come out.
> So as if being 12 years old and having my mom involved with my balls wasn’t bad enough.... I had t goto the ER and have Doctors and Nurses get involved!!!
> ...


These days it'd be live streamed..


----------



## theotherone (Mar 30, 2019)

^ You'd be an instant celebrity, and the embarrassing moment could reach who knows where.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I was taught to turn the tick counterclockwise, slowly. almost always the head comes out. growing up on a farm in KY there were lots of ticks, the dogs took the brunt of it.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I never saw a tick until I saw one on BRG'S dog when we were camping. He just plucked it off. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## M.F Custom (Dec 29, 2017)

They are nasty little bastards... Peppermint oil is supposed to work well also.


----------

